# Ontario Plowing - Need Yellow Sticker?



## atclarkson (Oct 19, 2009)

Had a buddy mention he got a ticket for not having a yellow sticker on his truck (commercial) and for plowing with the "Personal use only" Stickers.


What do you guys know about this? I want to have the right stuff on my truck before I get out there. 

Doing Resi's only, no commercial stuff.

Thanks


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

If you use it to make money with it then it isn't a personal use vehicle. You should have it plated for commercial. As far as an annual safety inspection sticker 1/2 tons almost never need one, 3/4 sometimes need one and a 1 ton will certainly need one. Depends how it is set up.

Here's a link http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/trucks/regulations/annual.shtml I hope that helps.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Besides, the $75 dollar sticker is cheaper than the $300 fine. And no blemish on the CVOR.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

If the truck is lettered or looks commercial you better have one !!!! Got nailed a few years back when I started out. Just had a new truck lettered and got pulled over the same day...... My mechanic was out of the stickers and was waiting for a new batch to come in. "Failure to show device" is the tecnicial MTO phrase!!!


----------



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;853161 said:


> If the truck is lettered or looks commercial you better have one !!!! Got nailed a few years back when I started out. Just had a new truck lettered and got pulled over the same day...... My mechanic was out of the stickers and was waiting for a new batch to come in. "Failure to show device" is the tecnicial MTO phrase!!!


Exactly, I does save a lot of hassles.

My F-350 is registered for 4450kg GVW, So technically it doesn't need it. I also make sure my trailer stays under 2800kg. But since it's lettered and a one ton with commercial plates it's better to have the sticker.

While I don't technically need one, you're relying on the MTO inspector to make the right call.

It just saves the hassle of getting tied up while they weigh your truck and having to fight it in court.


----------



## atclarkson (Oct 19, 2009)

well, guess I'll be goin out to get one then!

Thanks guys!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

The yellow stick is just the commercial safety approval. 
You will also have to have that truck registered as commercial, also pick a registered weight (you can get the standard weight of your truck on your ownership, then figure out how much you would carry/tow) on top you will have to then have commercial insurance.

You want to make sure that even if you go get the yellow sticker and inspection from the mechanic that you then have the rest... otherwise you will just be a target for mto guys looking to spot the yellow sticker and then check for other things. or check to make sure the sticker is up to date. 

my suggestion would be go legit and go fully legit. CVOR is another thing, but that is only for a certain weight, and I dont remember what it is, I want to say 4500kg? anyone else know?


I have been stopped before. I had a single axel trailer, pulled behind my dodge with a full up to date commercial plate, safety sticker and no problems, way under weight. He kept me for 45 mins on the side of the road, looked under the truck at the steering, had me trigger all the lights, asked me when I last checked my load, had me put my ebrake on and then put it into neutral. then gave me a ticket for not having the trailer ownership on hand, but had I think it was 2 business days to submit it and not get a fine. Also gave me a warning about my load. I had 3 skid, that were empty, in the landscape trailer, which were ratchet strapped down with 5000lb straps, but "suggested" that all the ends have wire on them. I just happen to have some wire there so he showed me what he ment and I thanked him and went on my way. I thought when he was crawling under the truck and saw the plow harness that we were going to be looking at the steering a little more and I dont know a dodge ram 2gen that doesnt have some play in the steering. My dog was with me and barked at him the whole time.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

We have been told that all F-350's need a CVOR-A. We have been fined $1300 on one truck and $300 on the other. So far and are just dealing with all the costs that we will now have, and the hassle.


----------



## Injunfarian (Oct 17, 2009)

I thought Yellow stickers we only for vehicles exceeding 4500 GVWR both on scale and on the vehicle badge.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

Pristine PM ltd;857028 said:


> We have been told that all F-350's need a CVOR-A. We have been fined $1300 on one truck and $300 on the other. So far and are just dealing with all the costs that we will now have, and the hassle.


Was that a inspector that told you that ?
What were the fines for and did you have them registered for 4500kg or greater ?

I called the MTO before buying the F-350 and they told me as long as I registered it, and didn''t exceed 4500kg I didn't need a CVOR. 
I registered it for 4450kg.

I'm starting to think these guys who plow on personal plates and have no commercial insurance may be the smart ones after all... Until something goes wrong that is.


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Our neck of the woods (Southern ON)*

Gotta say you guys in larger centers or close to the 401 seem to get hassled alot by the MTO compared to our area of Ontario . 
In 9 years I have been pulled over once towing an empty dump trailer, both truck and trailer had current yellow stickers and the truck was reg for 4450kg. Inspector told me the stickers are overkill and not required for my reg of 4450.kg. Said keep up the great work, bid me good day and let me be. 
I have also driven past and witnessed 6 or 7 MTO safety blitzs set-up in our city. Was never targeted or pulled in for inspections, but did see some of my competition who run beat-up equipment sitting with plates removed awaiting a tow...

I did some landscape work for a MTO inspector in a small town to the west of us, gave me a great chance to pick his brain about some issues like max plow widths, pick ups front axle weight being excided when a plow is attached. 3/4 ton pickups with a plow and 1 yard sander
being overweight.

In his words, he could write a ticket for just about everything I named off if he wanted to go by the letter of the law. He explained it like this, a yellow stickered good looking truck running a plow and sander would not warrant a second look, but a non stickered rusty looking or dented up truck and plow would get pulled over and checked over in a second. Good thing to keep in mind if your running older equipment.

He also explained that the MTO in our area is very under staffed in roving inspectors, they have only 2 inspectors for 100's of square miles so they don't have time to chase after well maintained and yellow stickered plow trucks for petty issues..but he does look out for junk
and bad operators.

Any body else from small city Ontario have any stories to share on this subject....

Al


----------



## Injunfarian (Oct 17, 2009)

I called MTO today they forwarded me to the CVOR aka Yellow Sticker division and they said yellow sticker is only required for weight issues not for commercial vehicle but they did state that I might require an annual inspection but they could not tell me for sure.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

every year each one of my commercial trucks has to be saftied and once it passes it gets its yellow sticker. from there I renew my plates and check to see which trucks are going to be doing the towing / hauling vs the driving and i make sure they are registered for the appropraite weight. if its over 4500 then you require a cvor. the mechanic issues you the sticker, it has his id number on it, he can get tracked also and the lic office does your weight registration. the ministry of transportation deals with the cvor numbers. cvor is where you keep the log book ect ect. lots of fun.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

The CVOR is for trucks tagged for over 4500KG. Its so useless ($250 cash grab), but you only need one per company so you can photocopy it and fire a copy into the glove box of every truck. Yellow sticker I'm not too sure about, I'm pretty sure the 4500KG rule applies too....


----------

